# 96567 Photodynamic therapy mult areas



## cstinson (Feb 7, 2012)

On the description for this procedure the coding definition says "each exposure session." (see below) what I'm wondering is ....is a "session" defined as per area on the body this is performed on or per day or what?  I have a provider who is doing multiple areas of the body with multiple levulan sticks (one for each area normally).  I haven't billed more than one area yet so I'm not sure if this px can be billed in quantities or not.  Does anyone out there have experience with this and payment/denials in this area?

96567:  Photodynamic therapy by external application of light to destroy premalignant and/or malignant lesions of the skin and adjacent mucosa (eg, lip) by activation of photosensitive drug(s), each phototherapy exposure session


----------



## jholt12 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi,
 We bill for multiple exposures. If the patienst is getting repositioned for a different site to be exposed to light then it is a different exposure. The insurances are paying for it but some insurance have a frequency limitation so you will have to check your payors.

Julia


----------

